# Documentary on BBC2 tonight



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi all

Thought i'd let you know about a documentary on BBC2 tonight:

'Adopting abroad: Saira's Story'

A two part film following Saira Khan and her husband as they adopt a baby from an orphanage in Pakistan.  The couple embark on a rigorous adoption process."

GGx


----------



## KG81 (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Thanks, that sounds interesting


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Anyone watch it?

Great documentary.  

Saira is very highly strung isn't she!  I didn't understand how she could use her culture and wanting to protect her mother as a reason why she did not tell the SW about having lived with another man.  Her mother would never see her report . I do think that SW's should ask a more direct question 'have you ever lived with anyone else', rather than the 'any significant relationships' question which can be left open to interpretation  

I thought it was insensitive of Saira to ask the other adopter if she would have adopted her daughter if she had of known what condition she had prior to taking her home . and asking what she should look out for .... So insensitive  

There are always 'risks' with adoption but at least in the UK there are assessments/medicals, a detailed report  (generally) and a proper period of introductions and 'hand over' of the child.  It looked pretty scary to just turn up and take a baby away  

I will be glued to the next installment.  I hope it works out for all of them.

For anyone who did not see this, I'd recommend watching it on the iPlayer  

DE


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Just finished watching it.

DE, as somebody who watched the first series of The Apprentice I was already aware that Saira did not do tactful and sensitive.  She always came across as a heart on her sleeve, say what you mean kind of person who you either loved or hated.  It was quite moving watching her handle the baby clothes and express those fears that I think we all felt once we were approved and the dream became closer to reality.  I thought it was very brave of her and her DH (especially her DH who is not a "media" person) to expose themselves like that, real life arguments and all.  It helped show what a strain the whole adoption process can put on a couple.

However I wonder how much ended up on the cutting room floor?  The panel discussion about the concerns of their son spending so much time in childcare seemed a bit short and it wasn't very encouraging that they were struggling to find someone to look after him whilst they went to panel.  What does that say about their support network?


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

I thought this was a great eye-opener to people going through the process and was actually very truthful of the process involved.  The lady does seem rather highly strung.... when she was saying to her husband that he doesn't say anything I though 'give him chance woman'   

I thought that too about their 2 yr old, 7 hours a day nursery at 2years old    I know some mothers 'have' to do that but G-Whizz the huge house, cars etc didn't seem like they were in need of both of them to work full time    And that discussion was the night before panel!!  I also feel the panels concerns should have been put to the couple, maybe they were but not filmed   

That poor woman who Saira was questioning basically by saying I don't want a child like you've got so what shall I look out for   

The only time I felt for her was when she was packing a suitcase full of clothes and sounded very honest in how she was feeling, she is right of course that that support is needed right from the beginning of your adoption journey. 

Looking forward to the next instalment, I read her article in Hello magazine too so looking forward to seeing it. 

x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

I watched this too and thought it was quite realistic and insightful into the process - altho I agree there must have been parts that ended up on cutting room floor ;-D
Have to agree - Saira was quite full on and didnt really do tactful.  But fair play for doing this all in front of the cameras (and her DH too).

xox


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

just caught up with it..cheers for the tip off..very good insight into the process..but yes the childcare situation made me   very much looking forward to the next part..

kj x


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Wasn't Amara beautiful  

She looked amazingly well once she was home didn't she.

I thoroughly enjoyed this documentary and ended up with very red eyes at the end  . I wish they would do a similar documentary with a couple adopting in the UK.
X


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

DE - Amara is so beautiful.  Watched it last night with the parents.  Was strange seeing dad's reaction as he's a sikh and adoption, IVF etc is such a no-no (or should that read not freely admitted) ... It was lovely to see him speaking to the telly (Saira's mum) to stop being so silly with regards to the adoption and just support her daughter and love the child.... Way to go dad   
It was a real eye opener for me as I often wondered about adopting from India.  
I too agree - a similar program following adoption in the UK would be good too. An ex of mine seems to think that I can just walk into the Local council offices, ask for a baby and tah-dah ... one will appear - as if by magic!  
PS - my eyes were sore too..   


All the best Mini xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

loved the 2nd part..what a little poppet..just loved the way she had those wide open eyes staring and staring at her new mummy, was like she was saying 'please love me'. And the way Saira was looking at her reminded me of the way we just kept looking at the pic of our DD for the first time..trying to think ;is this really our little girl?'
You could Sairas view change so quickly..she wasnt about to give her up even though she wasnt sure about her health..whereas before she had been so intent on needing to know whether the baby was going to be healthy before she commited to it.
yeah she's a feisty lady but hey you need to be to be an adopter!

kj x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Little Amara made me feel positively broody, who could blame Saira for saying she couldnt conceive of giving her back, such a beautiful baby.  I empathised with the husband as all he had to go on initially was a picture and it must have seemed like ages before he met her in the flesh.  Just like us waiting for intros.

I wish there was a documentary on adopting in the UK.  There are lots of USA stories shown which are similar to Saira's in the fact that you get to go and fetch a newborn (I actually know somebody who has done it).  There are so few relinquished babies in this country and even with them you would only have them from birth if you were fostering with a view to adopt.  My concern about the documentary is that it could give people the idea that it is possible to live in the UK and adopt a newborn baby and it's just not that easy.  We could do with something to show all the equally gourgeous children in this country who have been waiting for homes and their happy endings.


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Very interesting.  We finally watched the first part last night, and need to download the second part from iPlayer tonight   .  I was getting such a strong feeling of deja vu watching them go through the process    and oh gosh, it made me feel very broody (coupled with reading an article about only children in a magazine straight afterwards!!).

Peacelily xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Get the tissues ready for part 2 then PL .



peacelily said:


> ... and oh gosh, it made me feel very broody (coupled with reading an article about only children in a magazine straight afterwards!!).
> 
> Peacelily xx


Uh oh! 

X


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Was a good documentry, I was getting very annoyed with her in the 1st part, 2nd part though was very heart warming.

I was lucky enough to meet Saira and her lovely family on the weekend as we adopted through the same agency and they had a great family day. She was very nice and seemed genuinly touched by the reaction she has received from the puplic about their journey and Amara was even more beautiful in the flesh.


----------

